# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: ogen en houding 3: dyslexie?

## peteroomens

In mijn praktijk Integrale Houdingstherapie zag ik regelmatig jonge kinderen, van 4 tot 10 jaar. Voornaamste reden: ouders vonden hun kind slecht lopen en bewegen. Vaak hadden de jongsten een hekel aan hun schoenen, niet zelden door een deskundige voorgeschreven. Bij nader onderzoek en doorvragen kwamen dan ook andere problemen aan de orde:

•	Scheefstand hoofd
•	Lichaam enigszins gedraaid
•	Gauw afgeleid
•	Niet graag lezen
•	Overactief

In mijn column gaf ik al eerder aan een verband tussen ogen en houding te hebben gevonden. Hierover heb ik vakartikelen geschreven. Hieronder ga ik proberen deze samen te vatten.

*Het zien:*
Met beide ogen zien noemt men binoculair zien. Wanneer we slapen draaien de ogen naar buiten. Zodra we ze openen komt er vanuit de hersenen een signaal om de ogen meer naar elkaar toe te brengen zodat ze min of meer recht vooruit kijken. Dit gebeurt door aanspanning van de zich aan neuszijde bevindende oogspieren. Een bijzonder ingewikkeld mechanisme (het accommodatie-convergentie-miosis synergisme) zorgt er nu voor dat we ook dichtbij met beide ogen kunnen zien. Uiteraard spelen ook de ooglens- en de hoornvlieskromming een rol.
Wanneer dit mechanisme verstoord raakt, wordt het zien moeilijker (asthenopie). Dit is men zich lang niet altijd direct bewust; men blijft scherp zien, het kost alleen meer inspanning. Pas als het scherpstellen dichtbij en mogelijk nadien ook veraf moeilijk wordt, als de ogen gaan jeuken, branden, tranen en of rood worden, beseft men een probleem te hebben. De ogen zijn onrustig, de oogleden kunnen trillen, de oogstand wijkt af naar binnen of buiten, soms vormt zich zelfs een dubbel beeld.
De buitenste rechte oogspieren kunnen nu verkorten waardoor de ogen niet meer naar binnen willen draaien met als gevolg dat de pupil groter wordt. Vergelijk dit maar met het vergroten van het diafragma bij een fototoestel. De ogen zijn nu duidelijk ‘gestrest’. Het in de verte zien wordt ook moeilijk en er ontstaat een ‘schijnbare’ bijziendheid (pseudomyopie, myopie=bijziendheid). Sommige mensen merken dat als ze uitgerust zijn ze scherper zien dan wanneer ze oververmoeid zijn.

*Dominante oog:*
Wat is dat? Kijk met beide ogen naar een vast punt op circa 3 meter afstand. Dek nu beurtelings de ogen met uw hand af en trek deze weer weg: met het ene oog verandert er niets, dit is het dominante oog, met het andere verspringt het beeld. Ondanks dat we met twee ogen kijken ‘overheerst’ een oog. Dit heeft invloed op de stand van het hoofd, dat hierdoor een (heel klein) beetje gaat draaien. Ik heb dit fenomeen al bij heel jonge kinderen waargenomen. 

*De ‘ogenstrijd’:*
Zo heb ik het ‘gevecht’ tussen de ogen genoemd. Welk oog is ‘de baas’? Het dominante oog is op de verte ingesteld, het niet-dominante oog gaat zich nu meer op nabij richten. Soms zo extreem dat het naar binnen schiet: het luie oog. Afplakken van het goede oog moet er dan voor zorgen dat dit oog weer recht vooruit gaat kijken. Soms lukt dat, soms is een operatie noodzakelijk (inkorting van de buitenste rechte oogspier). Soms draait het afgeplakte oog naar binnen.
Met de convergentietest, het laten scheelzien door pen of vinger zo dicht mogelijk naar de neus te brengen, zien we soms dat een oog meer moeite met ‘scheel’zien heeft dan het andere. Bijna altijd is dat het dominante oog. Testen we nu de ogen een voor een, door ze beurtelings af te dekken, zien we meestal dat het soepeler gaat. Met andere woorden: elk oog apart wil wel maar met beide ogen samen is het lastig. 
Deze kinderen corrigeerde ik in houding, maar verwees ik bovendien naar een van de zogenaamde Uterrmohlen-artsen, die tijdelijk een brilletje met een prismaglas aan de neuszijde voorschreven. Het resultaat was meestal frappant. De ogen raakten ontspannen, waardoor ook andere klachten verdwenen.

*Dyslexie:*
Ik wil niet zo ver gaan om te stellen dat hier de enige oorzaak van dyslexie ligt. Maar ik heb wel meer dan genoeg ervaren dat de houding, gerelateerd aan bovenvermeld oogprobleem, hierbij een belangrijke rol speelt.

Peter.

----------


## Wendy

Ik kan me voorstellen dat zicht je houding mede bepaalt. Ik had alleen nog nooit bij stil gestaan dat dyslexie er ook een rol bij kan spelen.

----------


## peteroomens

Feitelijk is er dan ook geen sprake van dyslexie, maar van onvermogen van de beide ogen om samen te werken.
Peter

----------

